# Suche Programmierer für 2D Animationen



## Commandant Che (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe User,

ich suche jemanden, der 2D Animationen erstellen kann und bereit wäre, mit mir ein langfristiges Projekt zu starten.

Die Videos bzw. 2D Animationen sollen am Ende eine richtige Serie mit vielen Teilen, vielleicht sogar mehreren Staffeln darstellen.
Laufen würde das natürlich über einen relativ langen Zeitraum.
Die Filme selbst sollten in etwa so aussehen, wie die Animationssequenzen in dem Film 300.
Die Story selbst werde ich schreiben.

Sobald die ersten Teile fertig sind, sollen diese auf youtube veröffentlicht werden.
Die eventuellen Einnahmen werden dann 50/50 geteilt.

Es muss nicht sofort professionell sei.
Nur mit der richtigen Story und den passenden Animationen schon sehr fesselnd werden.
Wie gesagt, für die spannende Story werde ich sorgen.

Falls jemand Interesse hat mitzumachen, würde ich mich über einige Anfragen sehr freuen.


LG
Commandant Che


----------

